# Manitoba Nucs



## Queen excluder (May 24, 2016)

Heard the Nucs at the Brandon Sale went $ 175-$195 yesterday. I was not there but my dad inlaw was.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

15 sold at $165.00. 20 at $185. The rest in between. 190 nucs total.
Buyers for twice that many.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

What about supers of drawn comb? Didn't they go for big money last year? $80 or something?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

There was a private auction sale lately that sold a couple thousand drawn honey boxes in excellent condition for $60-$40.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Seems to me that this is not a lot of bees being sold. The lots were by supplier? Strange business this beekeeping. Prices of honey are currently poor. At least now, the price appears to have bottomed out and is on the way up. Packer supply is apparently short. 

The guys that were buying had big losses? 190 nucs in a Province that has some 85 000 hives or so. I guess guys keep there bees. Those winters sure make it tough on the little critters.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Putting stock into an un reserved auction is risky. I think it scared away hives. Appeareny there was a decent turnout but as you can see, the price point was established. Bargain hunters
A private auction sold good strong singles for $200-260


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

As long as this auction stays unreserved, I don't think you will see large numbers of nucs going though again. Way to risky.

Should also be a true online auction with 3 or 4 dates.


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

Did they not have a sale last year and nucs sold at very low prices??


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Yep. I ended up buying a bunch of mine back.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Non reserve lol, I would of done the same


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I like your true online auction idea Allen. I could go for that. This way I can buy them back if I am not happy with the price but do not incur the costs assoiated with transporting them too and from the auction. Mind you if beekeepers cannot see them upclose and examine them, then the tendancy would be towards sluggish sales, I think.

Jean-Marc


----------

